
The OxVent: a rapidly assembled ventilator costing under £1000 - open-source-ux
https://oxvent.org/
======
open-source-ux
Related ventilator guidance: _Rapidly manufactured ventilator system
specification_

[https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/coronavirus-
covid...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/coronavirus-
covid-19-ventilator-supply-specification/rapidly-manufactured-ventilator-
system-specification)

